# New walking shoes



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Put some new 28" outlaws on the lil rancher today; ready for mud nats


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...better get some more pics when she's still clean...lol


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Shes gonna get some mud on her tomorrow, but she don't stay dirty long.


----------

